# Stupid Criminals



## MA-Caver (Jul 29, 2008)

I understand that law enforcement is serious business and it's no laughing matter... well most of the time it isn't. 
I thought of creating a thread here so that we can show the lighter side of law enforcement (whether you're an officer or not)... 
Had to put this video on... it had me rolling and hopefully will be an example of what to put up on here... be it stories or videos. 

Some folks just don't have a CLUE and some are just too stoned to notice. 
Take this guy... gambling is okay, gambling in a casino is okay, trying to place bets is okay, trying to place bets with marijuana is *NOT* okay... watch and laff. 
[yt]s31YQAJN7ac[/yt]


----------



## bydand (Jul 29, 2008)

You know, I _thought _I had seen stupid before, but now realize that what I had seen were noobs at Stupid city compared to this guy.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 7, 2008)

Stupidity... it's *still *out there! :lfao:
The cops must've used Chester Cheetah to follow the trail!  ok, ok, cheesy joke I admit it. 



> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080807/ap_on_fe_st/odd_snack_trail;_ylt=AkriORRpxapVbi8jLIIkZGYuQE4F
> * Cops follow Cheetos trail to nail burglar suspects   *
> 
> _Thu Aug  7,  7:54 PM ET_
> ...


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 5, 2008)

Ok here's another one that should've stayed working at McDonalds ...  http://video.yahoo.com/watch/3024830/8657335


----------



## Imua Kuntao (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, I wish I had something to add. This is great, I can't stop laughing. A pot card! trying to leave and then smashing your head.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 14, 2009)

These guys try to knock off a couple of ATM's... 

Umm... I think, correct me if I'm wrong... they might've used a wee bit too much!? 

http://www.biertijd.com/mediaplayer/?itemid=11446


----------



## punisher73 (Jan 15, 2009)

The story that comes to my mind first was when I was assigned to the Court/Transport Division of our dept.

I was working at the front door of the courhouse.  There is only one door to get in and when you enter a Deputy is there with an X-Ray machine for bags/purses etc. and a small table with bowls on it to place any metal objects you have in there.  You then walk through a metal detector to actually enter the courthouse area itself.  Anyways, this guy comes up and I tell him to place his keys/change/cigarettes (the metal foil sets it off) and any other metal he has in his pockets in the bowl.  He reaches down in his pockets and like alot of people just grabs everything and drops it in the bowl and then slides it towards me.

I look down into the bowl and this idiot put his bag of marijuana in there!  I picked it up and he looks at me and just says "Oops".  I placed him under arrest and then took him down to the jail.  As Bill Engvall would say "Here's your sign!"


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 15, 2009)

punisher73 said:


> The story that comes to my mind first was when I was assigned to the Court/Transport Division of our dept.
> 
> I was working at the front door of the courhouse.  There is only one door to get in and when you enter a Deputy is there with an X-Ray machine for bags/purses etc. and a small table with bowls on it to place any metal objects you have in there.  You then walk through a metal detector to actually enter the courthouse area itself.  Anyways, this guy comes up and I tell him to place his keys/change/cigarettes (the metal foil sets it off) and any other metal he has in his pockets in the bowl.  He reaches down in his pockets and like alot of people just grabs everything and drops it in the bowl and then slides it towards me.
> 
> I look down into the bowl and this idiot put his bag of marijuana in there!  I picked it up and he looks at me and just says "Oops".  I placed him under arrest and then took him down to the jail.  As Bill Engvall would say "Here's your sign!"



You'd think the guy could've left the baggie in the car glove box or sunvisor or somewhere other than his person when entering a courthouse. 
Sigh... guess that's why I never got caught with dope when I was using it way back when. T'ain't stoopid.

Gives me the idea that perhaps you should have a drug sniffing dog just sitting there casually giving everyone a whiff... heh or at least one that's multi-purpose...


----------



## arnisador (Jan 15, 2009)

How can people not know about casino security?!?


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 3, 2009)

They're still walking among us... and being on TV


> *Feds search home after couple admits theft on TV*
> 
> Fri Apr 3, 5:09 AM PDT
> http://tv.yahoo.com/dr-phil/show/28....ap.org:20090403:serial_shoplifters__ER:43805
> ...


----------



## MA-Caver (May 19, 2009)

Snippet from a larger article: 


> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ynews/20090519/ts_ynews/ynews_ts350
> Readers were also interested in this AP story about an odd 911 call. Florida authorities say two men called the emergency hotline on Monday night to report a robbery. The pair had allegedly planned to buy 20 pounds of marijuana for $12,000 when two other men jumped them and stole their dough. Police arrested one man and charged him with the robbery; they're still looking for the other suspect. As for the men who were trying to buy the drugs, charges could be sought against them as well.


Well, at least they reported the theft!


----------



## dnovice (May 19, 2009)

stupid criminals just make my day. I read somewhere of a bank robber that wrote his demands on a paper with his address on it and handed that to the teller. Of course the cops met up with him at home:-D


----------

